# Happy Holidays from the Shack!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

All of us at the Shack would like to wish everyone a safe and happy holiday season!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!

and

HAPPY NEW YEAR!*


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you Sonnie and everyone as well in the Shack!!!:bigsmile:

What will you do during Holidays? Watch movies??:unbelievable:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like a plan to me... :T


----------



## Hermit (Dec 1, 2007)

May everyone have great luck and great times... cheers


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy ... Holiday


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Happy New Year Everybody . Alan


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Yep, HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------

